# 3d printed intermodials



## D-n-H - Kirkville Branch (Jan 14, 2008)

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....-9/10177329_1482919315269774_1840970677_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....-9/10177329_1482919315269774_1840970677_n.jpg

https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd....-9/10177329_1482919315269774_1840970677_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn1/t1.0-9/1977420_1482919305269775_1573317411_n.jpg

https://scontent-b-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1.0-9/1975035_1482919291936443_630403053_n.jpg

https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net...922_1483921368502902_740747375744634707_n.jpg

more pictures on my Facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1463946283833744.1073741844.1434873433407696&type=1


----------



## TrotFox (Feb 15, 2008)

Awesome work! Are you going to make spinning caps for the roller-bearing axles?

Man I wish I had a 3D printer now. ;D

Trot, the envious, fox...


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

I seem to recall they have a pretty reasonably prices ABS printer at Staples. Its a small desktop unit that maybe you could print in sections then weld together with like acetone.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

A young man at Stavers steamup gave us a demonstration of the Afinia 3D printer.
It actually had a different brand name, but is basically the same machine.
Looks to be great except for the rather small footprint of 10" x 10" IF you wanted to do big things, but as you say, just do it in small sections and glue it together.
I am now trying to work out exactly what I need one for!
$1600 and you're set to go.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

> I am now trying to work out exactly what I need one for!


 10x10 will mean you'll be gluing a lot of parts together to make a coach!

I'm looking forward to making some EBT stuff, as they used a lot of rivets - and when I say a lot, I mean gazillions. The M-1 gas-electric has over 1,000 per side. The steel boxcars have Z-channel outside braces with a dozen rivets each. 
I'm hoping to be able to print a Z-channel with rivets already on it. The M-1 has rivets through strips, so that's another prnting challenge.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow thats impressive, I have to wonder if the manufacturers are getting nervous, for whats becoming the the price of an average new locomotive, you can get a printer and start producing your own private roster lineup and other things like line side buildings etc. 

The only thing remaining to be seen is how well the printed models hold up with weather exposure and UV.


----------

